# Need help deciding between two center speakers



## oDuff (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello

I appeal to you because I do not know which central speaker to choose between these two models:

Klipsh RP-404C
Klipsh RP-500C

Their characteristics are quite close. 

I doubt that the model with 4 speakers should be better but is the difference really significant for a room of 22 square meters?

Thank you


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Because your room is not very large a wide center like the RP-404C might not be the best option. The RP-500C may be a better choice and should provide all the output and detail you would need.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’m with Jman – the 500 is all most people will ever need!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## oDuff (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you very much for your valuable advices

which is more will save me a few cents!


----------



## Nicktomp (Jan 22, 2019)

I dont know about that... Cause my friend had Klipsch RP-500C and he didnt like it at all. Although I have JBL bar and I love it and he loves it too, so maybe you should do more research? idk check out this guide maybe, these are good ones! https://geeklah.com/best-wireless-surround-sound-system.html


----------

